# Poodle Snob



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a scene right out of a sitcom -- and a funny one at that!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm such a snob. I admit it. I can't stand doodles of any kind, people say to me "oh they could be cousins!" I want to say "UH NO THEY COULDNT!!! Cause my well bred purebred poodles don't have any mutt relatives." But then I breathe and remind myself that not everybody is sensitive to good breeding practices or they feel "bad" for the puppy mill, pet store mutts.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm glad I am not the only one! the other one that gets me is when I ask my clients what kind of dog they have (over the phone) and they say a French poodle... if they could only see my face... :rolffleyes:


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Cocojen - I had to giggle. I admit to having a very bad habit of correcting people's perceptions of Poodles being "French". I kindly let them know they are water retrievers whose origins are Germanic. And Cooper doesn't speak a lick of French. 

As for oodle mixes - the two things that continue to baffle me is the premium people are paying for a mixed breed dog and how people always expect a hypoallergenic dog (whatever that means) and poodle qualities from a non-poodle dog. If you want a poodle-like dog, get a poodle. You'll get exactly what you want for a lot less money.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a funny scene poodlerunner. And if you are a snob then so am I and I think we and the others who have replied here are all in good company.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Bizzeemamanj said:


> Cocojen - I had to giggle. I admit to having a very bad habit of correcting people's perceptions of Poodles being "French". I kindly let them know they are water retrievers whose origins are Germanic. And Cooper doesn't speak a lick of French.
> 
> As for oodle mixes - the two things that continue to baffle me is the premium people are paying for a mixed breed dog and how people always expect a hypoallergenic dog (whatever that means) and poodle qualities from a non-poodle dog. If you want a poodle-like dog, get a poodle. You'll get exactly what you want for a lot less money.


I correct as well saying they're of german origin, but sometimes I just want to say "unless your poodle was born in france, he's not French... unfortunately BYB and mills here advertise them as French poodles to get more...

and funny thing about hypoallergenic, I was talking dogs with a classmate of mine. I told him about me getting a Spoo puppy. He tells me he wants a husky. I tell him good luck with training and shedding. he then says he was also considering a Australian shepherd because they're hypoallergenic. the look on my face must have been priceless when he said that. I explained that there is not really a truly hypoallergenic dog, but breeds that shed less or have "hair" cause less dog allergy issues i.e. poodles (NOT DOODLES). his fiancé has 3 Chihuahuas so I don't know how looking for a hypoallergenic breed is going to help at all...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, your Cooper is spitting image of my Ruby,even down to colour of whiskers.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

We are such poodle snobs hahah I'm sure some are sweet dogs but one I ran into just freaked me out.. He was not my cup of tea....

Ruby and I had a run in with a doodle at pets mart. She was in puppy class about to leave and we hear this BOOMING barking and a lady yelling at her dog "STOP, no QUIET, LEAVE IT. NO, SIT!" 

There was a woman waiting outside the training area (I can only HOPE she was getting that dog some training help) with her huge goofy doodle with a dirty, crusty mustache and he was pulling and lunging at every moving thing in that store! I couldn't believe how big he was, and it was frightening. This poor woman had that leash wrapped so tight around her arms it's no surprise they didn't fall off right there!! She moved a bit away from the door as the other pups and their parents were leaving and man this dog was evil going wacky at all of them. And Ruby just prances out of the training area like an angel and is looking at this dog like "what the $%#?! Is your problem, buddy!?" I don't mean to laugh but the look on the doodle lady's face was priceless. I had to go hide in another aisle crack up. And while we were there Ruby attracted a family asking all types of questions about her, how old is she, where do you get her groomed, are her toenails painted!?!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

I am the opposite I love doodles (well any dog really) we have 2 absolute beauties in our village,lovely gentle dogs and sooo pretty. We are often stopped by people who think Ruby is a Labradoodle puppy,it doesn't bother us at all.They are often very interested to learn she is a mini poodle and ask questions about the breed.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Sigh...we took Hans to a local restaurant a few nights ago (they have outside seating where dogs are allowed) and a couple wanted to know if they could breed their Weimeraner (sp?) to him to make a Weimerdoodle! Of course, we declined.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am interested in all dogs and like most people here, I don't blame the doodles for what humans have done, so I just get a kick out of the variations I see. And most of the ones Dulcie and I have met at the dog park have been friendly - though at times, scarily jumpy (and some are huge, as other posters mentioned!). 
Every time I see what looks like maybe an overgrown, ungroomed poodle, I hopefully ask the owner if it is a poodle - usually I kind of already know the answer will be "No, (s)he's a ----doodle!" and a few have even told me theirs is a PURE -----doodle. 
What really amazes me is the variation - just this week I have met about half a dozen (no, more like a dozen if not more) "golden doodles" ranging in size from about 12 inches to nearly 30 inches at the shoulder - several were black, several were cream (well, dirty white perhaps or something like that), a few were apricot and red; some had tight poodle-like curls, most had semi-curly wavy hair and one had a golden's coat texture and build but he was rusty black in color!
Seriously, there is absolutely no way to identify ahead of time what a "golden doodle" actually is!

ETA And I also met several labradoodles - and again, wow - one of them was cream with the strangest coat. But he had kind of a lab physique. I just don't get what the draw is that makes people want a doodle instead of either a retriever or a poodle or a labrador etc.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> Sigh...we took Hans to a local restaurant a few nights ago (they have outside seating where dogs are allowed) and a couple wanted to know if they could breed their Weimeraner (sp?) to him to make a Weimerdoodle! Of course, we declined.


YIKES! Gosh, no thanks!! :ahhhhh:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm probably not a "poodle snob"- but I'm not really sure what the definition of a "poodle snob" is. I guess it's that you would never own a poodle that is not out of great bloodlines? I appreciate and support breeding practices that produce beautiful, healthy poodles, and love the breed. But I have also shared my home and heart with a variety of wonderful dogs, all from dubious backgrounds. So, I'm probably not a poodle snob.

I get this type of thinking though. My sister calls herself a "breed snob"- and will never own a dog that is not out of impeccable breeding. She is a retriever gal mostly, did some field work with them, but also had a gorgeous brown mini poo for many years. She wants predictability, and wants the guarantee of a certain look and personality. Nothing wrong with that. We are very different in our choices, but she also gets a kick out of my band of misfits, who have no predictability! And I am in awe of her beautiful dogs. 

I don't hold any contempt for the dogs that come out of this unfortunate "doodle" craze (obviously- see below pic!). They're just dogs. That labradoodle could probably care less that he needs three baths- unless it's gone so far that it's a health issue, grooming beyond a basic clip to keep the mats at bay, bathing for health reasons, and keeping the nails short is just esthetics that please us.

Don't get me wrong- I love the esthetics- my dogs get bathed weekly, and I'm always primping them in some way, and their wardrobe of collars, harnesses, holiday wear, etc. is really quite over the top. But the look in Max's eyes when I stick him in the tub is very clearly "I would rather be dry and dirty!" LOL! Lily actually likes her baths, and Misty doesn't seem to have an opinion on the matter. But Max would love to be three baths overdue!

I also think it's incredibly easy for the average person to fall victim to the deceptive, and very effective marketing strategies that have fueled the doodle craze. As long as they are good dog owners, I think we need to cut these doodle owners some slack, and just keep educating about puppy mills, where pet store puppies come from, the advantages of a well bred dog....all of that. I think that's what truly changes things- making people feel bad about the dog they love has the opposite effect, and just creates defensiveness about their choice.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There are are gun dog 'snobs' who are also vexed by Doodles.:nod:

Excerpt from Am I a Snob? Why I Don?t Like Doodle Dogs | Outdoor Life
Am I a Snob? Why I Don’t Like Doodle Dogs (March 12, 2012)

I will defend my purebred “snobbery” and low opinion of “doodle dogs” with some facts:

Firstly, the idea of crossing Labradors, cocker spaniels, golden retrievers and almost any other breed with the poodle to produce the perfect combination of both breeds in conjunction with a hypoallergenic coat is most definitely a fad whose marketing scheme is nothing more than … wait for it … bullshihtzu.

Far be it from me to comment on what breed of dog a family chooses for a pet. I mean, I have a bulldog, yes a purebred one, which cost $1,200. He literally does nothing. Unless you count running up vet bills and filling the air with noxious gas as some sort of contribution to mankind. However, he’s brought many years of joy and laughter to family and friends.

The difference with “doodle dogs” is that they’re mutts. There are no established purebred lines, they’re not recognized by any legitimate registry and they cost more than some damn fine purebred field dogs.

The cost of my bulldog is directly related to the impregnation, prenatal care/testing and birthing procedures (artificial insemination, c-section births, etc). The costs of most purebred dogs, or really any type of purposely bred animal, are that legitimate, conscientious breeders perform a myriad of genetic tests on the parents before breeding so as to ascertain the quality of offspring being produced. Those costs are usually passed on in the form of how much the animal costs.

What someone is paying for when buying a doodle dog is an extremely overpriced mutt. You might as well go to the pound, pick out a mutt and make a several-hundred-dollar donation. It would be put to better use there than rewarding the overwhelming number of unscrupulous breeders using the poodle’s supposed-hypoallergenic coat as an untrue selling point for the mutts they’re producing.

Very few doodle-dog breeders perform genetic testing and therefore are gouging puppy buyers when attaching the overinflated price tag to these pups. Not only are they failing to perform genetic tests to ensure they’re producing physically sound puppies, they’re making false claims as well.

Breeders of doodle dogs claim that by crossing a poodle with another breed, that the best of both breeds is represented in the offspring. It’s not. In fact, it’s genetically impossible. What you do get, however, is a watered down and convoluted mixture of both breeds with little rhyme or reason. Further breeding of these mixed dogs with other mixed dogs only serves to devalue each breed’s strong points even more.

But don’t take my word on the mutts known as designer dogs. The man who started the doodle craze now regrets his actions because of the disingenuous marketing, lack of genetic care and inflated prices attached to them.
His Frankenstein now terrorizes the globe disguised in lies and marketing, perpetuating genetic mistruths and blackening the eye of purebred dogs and breeding programs.

Call me a snob if you want, but those are the facts behind doodle dogs. Want a pet? Any mutt will do. Want a dog with a consistent type and that can perform in the field? Get a purebred from field lines.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have many obedience friends with golden retrievers and they certainly do share our prevailing view on doodles. We can't hold any of this against the doodles that are produced already, and we certainly have to hope that they are giving their families lots of love, fun and joy, but I think we can also hope that the market for them will somehow go away. Their breeders do not generally exhibit the characteristics of responsible breeding that should be worked towards by all breeders, no matter what their breed (or species).


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

As I said in a previous post,I love all breeds doodle types included. But apparently, in the U.K. rescue centres have many many doodle type dogs (as well as hundreds of Staffies) because they are advertised as hypoallergenic which of course they are not. I feel very strongly that any old Tom,**** and Harry should not allowed to produce pups from their bitch whatever breed just to make some money. Even if they want to produce Heinz 57 pups they should have to pay(hefty price) for a licence and be fined very heavily if they don't have one.It's the 21st century we shouldn't allow this to happen. Maybe this would help to decrease the amount of unwanted dogs. I can't believe some of the ads. I have seen,people GIVING their dogs away,not caring who they go to,it makes me want to cry.I would have them all if I could. Sorry I am ranting !!!!


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Admittedly, I am a total snob. Vicka is in desperate need of grooming (going tomorrow thank god...her spay surgery pushed back grooming longer than normal...I love her in a Miami where I can see her face/eyes!) and I was in an elevator yesterday with some random guy. He says "oh, is that a labradoodle?!" I shot him a look and said "No. She is a purebred poodle...just needs a haircut." He must have realized I was giving him attitude about it (I really shouldn't have, he meant no harm) because he then said "Oh, she is beautiful, I'm sorry." I wanted to shave her down right then and there! I don't know where my attitude came from but I find peoples attitudes about poodles idiotic and misplaced. Oh well, I love most dogs, but poodles are the best. Anyone who says differently can get bent! Haha.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

this reminds me of a site my DH showed me one day that lists tons of poodle mixes. he mostly just showed me so I could see a great dane x poodle mix (great doodle)... I just shook my head. Poos, Crossbreed, Mongrel, Mixed Breeds, Popular Mixed Breeds, Poodle Hybrids


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

vickaandjz said:


> Admittedly, I am a total snob.


Yup! Me too. 



vickaandjz said:


> I was in an elevator yesterday with some random guy. He says "oh, is that a labradoodle?!" I shot him a look and said "No. She is a purebred poodle...just needs a haircut."


See, I deliberately keep Tonka in a Regular Guy cut. And shaggy is OK. So I don't really fuss when someone asks me that. My reply is usually "Naw... he's a Standard." Tossed off fairly casually.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cocojen, I've seen that site, ironic that the logo and title at the top say "dog _breed_ info centre," right?


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> cocojen, I've seen that site, ironic that the logo and title at the top say "dog _breed_ info centre," right?


definitely ironic, and then it goes to say that these are hybrids, meaning not pure bred....


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

squirrel said:


> As I said in a previous post,I love all breeds doodle types included. But apparently, in the U.K. rescue centres have many many doodle type dogs (as well as hundreds of Staffies) because they are advertised as hypoallergenic which of course they are not. I feel very strongly that any old Tom,**** and Harry should not allowed to produce pups from their bitch whatever breed just to make some money. Even if they want to produce Heinz 57 pups they should have to pay(hefty price) for a licence and be fined very heavily if they don't have one.It's the 21st century we shouldn't allow this to happen. Maybe this would help to decrease the amount of unwanted dogs. I can't believe some of the ads. I have seen,people GIVING their dogs away,not caring who they go to,it makes me want to cry.I would have them all if I could. Sorry I am ranting !!!!


Same over here. The rescues and many shelters are full of "designer dogs" - many of my fosters have been in this category (some taking up permanent residence 

The unscrupulous breeding of both purebred dogs and designer mutts does need to stop. It's great for us to debate it here, anything increases awareness, but the real change comes with education and legislation. 

Rarely does a dog from a good breeder wind up in rescue, because they are choosy about where the dogs go, and follow their dogs. It can happen though. I fostered an absolutely gorgeous cocker once. He was beautiful, and I am not a big cocker fan, but you could see right away this dog was different than the usual cocker we get.

The people that surrendered him said the breeder wouldn't take him back, and their reason for surrender was finances. This was when microchips were just starting to be popular, and he had a chip. On the scan a breeder's name showed up in Missouri. So I thought, of course a puppy mill. But I called just to see and got a very concerned breeder on the other end that was incredibly pi&$ed that this dog wound up in rescue. 

Very much a reputable breeder- wanted me to put the dog on the first plane to Missouri at his expense. The people signed a contract, but that's very hard to enforce. This breeder did genetic testing, showed in conformation, the bloodlines were incredible- this was a gorgeous dog. I told him I had a good friend who has always owned cockers and she wanted to adopt him. After I talked him off the ledge, he wanted her contact information so he could interview her. 

Long story short- the pretty cocker went to my friend, and her and the breeder became friends and stayed in contact. He even helped her solve some of the health problems her old cocker was having that were stumping the vet. She plans to purchase her next dog from him.

That's the difference between a good breeder and the idiots that churn out dogs for profit. It was an interesting situation.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Being awash in oodles in my area, I encounter them almost every day. They are all pretty nice dogs. There are at least 4 in my neighborhood and 50% of my agility class is "oodle" mixes. Each and every one of them have asked if Cooper is some type of poodle mix (most guess labradoodle, not sure why since he's small) and are always surprised to hear he is a full bred mini poodle. Here are the follow comments I get...

I didn't know poodle came in that size...color...cut.
He is so cute and smart. I didn't know poodles were so cute/smart.
I thought poodles were standoffish and not friendly. He's so friendly!
His coat is so soft! Is he really hypoallergenic (yes).

And my fave - well shoot. Maybe I should have gotten a poodle.

So my advice on how to end the oodle craze is simple - keep being a poodle ambassador. There is definitely still the impression out there that poodles are something other than what they are...smart, funny, sweet, dedicated dogs with a very sporty side. People see them through the lens of the "French Poodle" stereotype, without ever having spent time around a real poodle. By being outwardly proud poodle owners, eventually the oodle craze will go away. People will come to realize the best oodle option is a poodle! In three convenient sizes for your pleasure. LOL!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I doubt that the Poodle or the (take your pick) parent used by the doodle breeder was a good specimen. Where and how did they get their Poodles, labradors, goldens, etc.? I'm sure all of us here can figure that out. 

Pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My cousin is a proud doodle owner. She does rescue, and has had many doodles that she has taken in and rehabilitated. Having said that, she makes me scratch my head because she HATES poodles. When we went to Bryan to visit Remington was not allowed to play with her doodles, because he might hurt them. Now her doodles have a good 30+lbs on Remington, he does fabulous with other dogs. I asked her what the problem was and she said that she just didn't want a poodle around her dogs... I said something like you know your dogs have poodle in them right?! She said yes, but it is just so that they don't shed all the other qualities of the poodle are bread out eventually so that you have a very sound dog. I was shocked. Shook my head and thought ok. Now, her doodles are well groomed, pretty well behaved and absolutely loved. However, not for me! I am sad that the doodle in the store was not clean... There is nothing worse than a dirty unkept dog - in any breed.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> My cousin is a proud doodle owner. She does rescue, and has had many doodles that she has taken in and rehabilitated. Having said that, she makes me scratch my head because she HATES poodles. When we went to Bryan to visit Remington was not allowed to play with her doodles, because he might hurt them. Now her doodles have a good 30+lbs on Remington, he does fabulous with other dogs. I asked her what the problem was and she said that she just didn't want a poodle around her dogs... I said something like you know your dogs have poodle in them right?! She said yes, but it is just so that they don't shed all the other qualities of the poodle are bread out eventually so that you have a very sound dog. I was shocked. Shook my head and thought ok. Now, her doodles are well groomed, pretty well behaved and absolutely loved. However, not for me! I am sad that the doodle in the store was not clean... There is nothing worse than a dirty unkept dog - in any breed.


With all due respect to you, your cousin and her doodles were made for each other.

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodlerunner said:


> With all due respect to you, your cousin and her doodles were made for each other.
> 
> pr


I would never say this to anyone outside of this group, but you all know where I am coming from.. You are right she and the doodles are made for each other neither is on the very bright side


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Along those lines, *sweetheartsrodeo*, I have found there are "designer dog 'breed'" owners out there who look down their noses at purebred poodle fanciers. I'll never understand people, and I gave up trying _long, long_ ago! (Though I will say I find it sweet the 13,000 member Doodle Kisses forum welcomes poodle owners, provided they speak kindly of doodles.) :curl-lip:


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I think some of our "snobbery" and I'll admit I'm a bit of a poodle snob may come from the fact that poodles have been seen as "fru-fru" dogs and "yappy little dogs" for "little old ladies" and have gotten a bad rap for years. We poodle owners KNOW how very intelligent, loveable, loyal and affectionate our babies are. I too do not understand why someone would breed a doodle when they could have a POODLE!! I am a dog lover and really enjoy all dogs including most doodles. . .but I will never have anything as a "furbaby" except the real thing!


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

Im a huge snob when it comes to breeders, a little too much maybe and I think some people misunderstand me a little because I do put emphasis on titling and with working breeds I would want dual titling. I like seeing a breeder that maybe shows in conformation and has had puppies who have gone into agility and obedience. 

Saying that my snobbery only applies to breeders. If I am paying you to breed a pup you better be good or else im not going to do business with you, and if you treat it like a business then Im walking out  

I would rather get another breed than to buy a poodle from a bad breeder. 

BUT if i would rescue and I plan that in my life I will do both, then I don't care as long as the dog has a good temperament. It can be a three legged, hairless, one eyed, roach back 'doodle' but if he or she has the temperament that I am looking for then they are mine  

I just wouldn't pay someone to breed them in the first place.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> My cousin is a proud doodle owner. She does rescue, and has had many doodles that she has taken in and rehabilitated. Having said that, she makes me scratch my head because she HATES poodles. When we went to Bryan to visit Remington was not allowed to play with her doodles, because he might hurt them. Now her doodles have a good 30+lbs on Remington, he does fabulous with other dogs. I asked her what the problem was and she said that she just didn't want a poodle around her dogs... I said something like you know your dogs have poodle in them right?! She said yes, but it is just so that they don't shed all the other qualities of the poodle are bread out eventually so that you have a very sound dog. I was shocked. Shook my head and thought ok. Now, her doodles are well groomed, pretty well behaved and absolutely loved. However, not for me! I am sad that the doodle in the store was not clean... There is nothing worse than a dirty unkept dog - in any breed.


I have never understand why people who say they hate poodles go and get a dog that is 50% poodle!? it isn't logical. Its not like the poodle is the only non shedding breed, get a schnauzer or something. Its not logical. 

I had a Border ColliexLabrador when I was little and he was such an odd 50/50 mix, had characteristics both physically and mentally from both breeds. Apparently that has a designer name now to bordador or something. We just called him a country bastard because he came free from a farm where no one had ever thought of neutering :crazy:


----------



## SteviM95 (Jul 9, 2014)

The bad doodle behaviors are the owners' problems, not the dogs' problems!! If I let my mom walk Bindi, its a joke. She's just too slow - she's afraid of stepping on her, she's afraid of being knocked off balance, she's afraid of other dogs attacking her. So she creeps along like an oversized snail, and Bindi gets distracted and acts like a fool. Mom get slower and gets a death grip on the leash. I've seen some awesome doodles, there's one I love to see at the dog park because it has the energy to match Bindi. A random doodle was walking sedately next to its owners in Petco one day and I stopped them to ask questions. The big guy gave a big sigh and laid its giant head on the cart handle, looking up at me with the sweetest eyes. I would have walked out of the store with that dog in a heartbeat.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

SteviM95 said:


> The bad doodle behaviors are the owners' problems, not the dogs' problems!! If I let my mom walk Bindi, its a joke. She's just too slow - she's afraid of stepping on her, she's afraid of being knocked off balance, she's afraid of other dogs attacking her. So she creeps along like an oversized snail, and Bindi gets distracted and acts like a fool. Mom get slower and gets a death grip on the leash. I've seen some awesome doodles, there's one I love to see at the dog park because it has the energy to match Bindi. A random doodle was walking sedately next to its owners in Petco one day and I stopped them to ask questions. The big guy gave a big sigh and laid its giant head on the cart handle, looking up at me with the sweetest eyes. I would have walked out of the store with that dog in a heartbeat.


I think it is understood that there are no bad dogs, only bad owners and breeders.

pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlerunner said:


> I think it is understood that there are no bad dogs, only bad owners and breeders.
> 
> pr


:adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::amen:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Standard poodles can be a handful. Some breeds can be easier to train; Labs? It may be that the starting thoughts of all the doodles are to get the poodle intellect into other breeds that are easier to train. I feel that it is the very intellect of the poodle that can make them a handful. The whole business is on false premise. We have been crossing and selectively breeding various dogs for millennia. Its not about to stop.
Eric.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I should add that I inherited a mini from my mother when I was about 22Y/O. She mated with a wire haired terrier and the single puppy that I retained mated with a black and white Australian sheep dog. The result of this liaison was one of the best dogs I have ever had. One of her brothers was trained as a sheep dog and won every trial he entered. (poodle brains?) I am now, at 70Y/O of the opinion that you can not improve on the Standard Poodle, period.
Eric


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm probably a poodle snob too, simply because a purebred poodle is what I prefer. However, I have met several "doodles" who have been well mannered, behaved, and beautiful dogs. To each his own and I give their owners credit.

The thing that I don't understand is how people can allow their dogs to stay (no matter what breed) dirty, grimy, stinky, unkempt and/or ungroomed with toe nails long and curling under, etc. I won't judge them, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Why doodle ?? 
WHY MIX WHATS ALREADY PERFECT? ?   

And pompons are not required, you can have a poodle (that has that doodle look) or ANY look for that matter! and then you'll know what to expect and that your getting a dog bred to be healthy with great temperaments etc etc etc 

My 2 below are 100% Standard poodle. A poodle x poodle mix! 

Most people are amazed at how cute they look and how sweet and fluffy they are and that they are ALL POODLE. People have told me that because of how awesome they think my 2 are, that they will now consider a poodle got the next dog, which they wouldn't have before... 
I don't get it... POODLES ARE PERFECTION!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace is usually by my side when I write here. She loves to see all the photos of other poodles. For some reason she recognizes any poodle she meets including some doodles. She will always want to play with another poodle and is seldom disappointed.
She Just LOVES Apollo & Lou and whines to play with them.
Eric


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie Agrees.
:amen: and woof.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> Grace is usually by my side when I write here. She loves to see all the photos of other poodles. For some reason she recognizes any poodle she meets including some doodles. She will always want to play with another poodle and is seldom disappointed.
> She Just LOVES Apollo & Lou and whines to play with them.
> Eric



Lou and Apollo are sending 
poodle kisses & 
poodle hugs!!!!

?????????
?????????

?? ??

Not only poodles are perfection.... They bring together AWESOME PEOPLE !!!! if it wasn't for hubby insisting for 5 years to get a poodle (and then these 2 stealing my heart) I wouldn't have met you all .. And that would have sucked terribly! ?

❤


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well said, Lou!! Poodles are perfect ????????


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a poodle snob also and proud of it!! I have been so delighted over the last several months people actually KNOW Luce is a poodle!! I almost always here the comment about the poodle being one of the smartest breeds too! She is not "well bred", no papers proving she is a poodle (just look at her!) but she is well loved and cared for. 

People have crossing poodles with other breeds for years, I remember hearing about cocka-poos back in the late 70s early 80s, by the way they are adorable! 

People have been breeding dogs for a LONG time and have been breeding particular breeds with particular traits. For the most part they have done a darn good job and didn't have genetic testing for it either! And over those years, the breeds became more specific with particular standards. Now people go and muck up the work of our ancestors to the point they must be rolling in their graves. 

Of course WE are partial to our beloved poodles and those who are mixed. But, lets not forget that with every *****oodle, there is another beloved purebred that is being diluted from its years of husbandry breeding to get the best ***** out there.

If you have allergies, we are in the 21st century and even way back in the 20th century there are *a-l-l-e-r-g-y- m-e-d-i-c-a-t-i-o-n-s* that are usually taken every day to suppress the symptoms of the offending allergen. So, if you really like labs - get a lab and a bottle of Zyrtec! Same with bordercollies, great danes and anything else out there with fur, not hair.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We adopted Sadie from the humane society 3 and a half years ago. She was advertised as a Toy Poodle Mix, and when her hair is long she kind of resembles a cocker spaniel, so we think she's a Cockapoo. Another thing that leads us to believe she's part cocker spaniel, is her sweet and loving personality. She's the kind of dog that never wants to be away from her person for long! And she's well behaved and was a breeze to train.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Lou said:


> Why doodle ??
> WHY MIX WHATS ALREADY PERFECT? ?
> 
> And pompons are not required, you can have a poodle (that has that doodle look) or ANY look for that matter! and then you'll know what to expect and that your getting a dog bred to be healthy with great temperaments etc etc etc
> ...


Lou your dogs are just gorgeous,if I were younger I would have Standards. But unfortunately they would outlive me. My son will have my mini and toy if I pop my clogs while they are still alive , but he wouldn't want any large dogs.
Husband wasn't too pleased when I got my little toy a week ago,but has fallen in love with him. only wish we had discovered poodles years ago I would have had a dozen !!!!!!


----------

